# anybody ever smoked dove breast with jalapeno wrapped in bacon



## kwats4 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.grit.com/uploadedImages/GRT/blogs/Caleb/Grilled-Food.jpg?n=2496


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 27, 2012)

Yesit is my favorite way to prepare dove.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 28, 2012)

No. but it sound great.


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 28, 2012)

YES...We do them either fried with all the fixin's or wrapped in bacon with peppers and sometimes a small slice of vidalia onion.


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 28, 2012)

We do our boneless duck breasts the same way!


----------



## plj (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, its very good. Make them bite size, and dont overcook them or they will get dry and tough.


----------



## tnutz (Sep 4, 2012)

Just shot some doves this weekend and would love to try this. Newbie to smoking and any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Josh


----------

